

Security By Obscurity: a New Theory. [pdf] - gbaygon
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/1109/1109.5542v1.pdf

======
pasbesoin
It would be useful to many of us to have the link to the abstract posted
rather than (just) a direct link to the PDF. That way, we can get a brief
overview before committing to the PDF.

~~~
gbaygon
Here is it:
[http://www.i-programmer.info/news/149-security/3132-security...](http://www.i-programmer.info/news/149-security/3132-security-
by-obscurity-a-new-theory.html)

